# Schengen to residence permit for a non EU person



## binaryop8 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi all,

Just another(?) quick question. What is the procedure / time scale for obtaining a residence permit in Germany for my wife - a Chinese citizen - is it obtainable 'in-situ' upon arrival, or should it be applied for at the same time/place as the Schengen visa? Or possibly instead of the Schengen visa?

I am planning on working in Germany next year and want to get everything sorted before we leave China. I'm a UK citizen and will marry my fiancée in Hong Kong early in the new year.

Thanks in advance for any information or tips

Peter

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

My guess is that she'd need some sort of visa before setting foot in Germany; after arrival you would presumably then proceed to the foreigner's office to obtain the residence permits. Which would require you to demonstrate income to support her, etc.

As ever, you should consult the German consulate and government web sites for the official line.


----------



## binaryop8 (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes, I've already read that she could easily (within 15 days) obtain a Schengen visa as my wife, in order to enter German, but what is the [exact] procedure for getting the residence permit?

I assume that as I'll be working the financial side won't be a major problem, just didn't want to send her back alone to apply for the RP!

Thanx
Peter

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

binaryop8 said:


> Yes, I've already read that she could easily (within 15 days) obtain a Schengen visa as my wife, in order to enter German, but what is the [exact] procedure for getting the residence permit?
> 
> I assume that as I'll be working the financial side won't be a major problem, just didn't want to send her back alone to apply for the RP!
> 
> ...


Get her the short term Schengen visa and arrive in Germany together or have her join you there.

Register your residence and make an appointment with the local Foreigner's Department (Ausländerbehörde), preferably within 90 days of your arrivil.

She should get her residence card three to four weeks after that appointment. The delay is due to the card being printed at the federal printery and is not a sticker in the passport, which could be issued on the spot (good old days...).


----------

